# Blackpowder, bowling balls and sewer pipe!



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright, the whole page is copyrighted, so I can't copy it over here.  But check out the link below.    Now I get the feeling some of you may make one.  



http://www.docsmachine.com/nonPB/mortar.html


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, that is waaaaay too fun - what a blast!  ;)

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 16, 2008)

I saw black powder in the thread title and I KNEW I'd like it.


----------



## car (Apr 16, 2008)

Did this with soda and (larger) tomato juice (Qt) cans in the seventies, using gasoline fumes as the accelerant.

Got into a trouble testing projectiles......:doh:


----------



## skeeter (Apr 30, 2008)

I've seen it done with taters and other fruits, but never with a bowling ball. That is amazing.:eek:


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 30, 2008)

I have got to build me one of those!!!! Woo Hoo... Boar hunt with a cannon...


----------



## car (Apr 30, 2008)

Boon - don't you have a similar pic on another page somewhere? :uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah on my album page, but it isnt as cool as that.


----------

